# E/O insurance



## dragonflye (Sep 17, 2009)

E/O insurance, error and omissions, who would I talk to about getting this type of insurance.  Is there a specific website or school that I might contact.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## slrollings (Sep 17, 2009)

I have mine through State Farm, same as our regular policies. I think most any insurance company carries it, just might call a few places to see what policies/pricing is available in your area.


----------

